# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Telekinesis in lucid dreams

## Valmancer

Using telekinesis in lucid dreams is one of the things I look forward to the most and I have had a very short LD where I used telekinesis. I'd like to hear about your lucid dreams where you used telekinesis and how you learned to use it.
Thanks in advance

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I haven't used telekinesis a whole lot in my ld's but i'm starting to more often now. I picked up an engine, a big concrete pipe, and a few people. I also used it to escape my room in another ld. I put out my palm towards my window and blew it out with a telekinetic blast. Now something a lot more creative was my telekinetic kick dream. I was in the gymnasium at my old highschool and i kicked a metal fold up chair. The moment i made contact, i used telekinesis to create a shockwave at the point of contact. It made the kicks alot more powerful. The shockwave looked cool too. It would distort the air (it looked like the air over a road on a hot summer day).

----------


## XeL

I used TK in my second lucid dream! Haven't used it that much ever since... maybe a few times.

In my second lucid dream a guy was chasing me with a gun. The only thing I did that time was to disarm him and fly away.

In another lucid dream I was in a small room. My friend's sister told me that I needed to fight an opponent in order to save her. I opened a locker, expecting to face a fierce opponent, but inside was an old cranky man. Anyhow, I started flinging objects at him. Every time I hit him teeth flew out of his mouth. It was pretty awesome.

One of my most reliable powers is Force pushes. I don't know if that counts as TK, but I use those in many of my lucid dreams.

----------


## Valmancer

Thanks for the answers!
The dream I was talking about actually was my second one too. It was more like a force push, which I used on a bus driving towards me, its front part flew high into the air  ::D:

----------


## LiveInTheDream

(Wow, it has been WAY too long since I last posted on DV...)

Well, I never really learned telekinesis...I've always just been able to do it. I think the first time I really had fun just going crazy with it was in a Matrix lucid dream, though. I was Neo and fighting off a bunch of creatures with kicks and punches and all that, when I decided to finish them off for good. I used my mind to pick up all the remaining creatures in the room, crush them into balls, and then hurl them against a concrete wall, totally smashing them. It was fun  ::D:

----------


## ZeraCook

I keep a Dream Journal and Telekinesis Is my favourite thing to do in dreams so here are a few sections of dreams...The Dreams were so vivid and I was so self aware and aware of the dream, I basically put myself there and can wake myself up and knew exactly where my body was. I used today to test my powers. First flying was easy, but when I fly to high I wake myself up. After I got woke up from flying too high I went back to sleep knowing I was gonna test out my telekinesis. Once asleep I found If you want to use Telekinesis you need to commit to it, You need to know it will happen when you want it to and then you make it happen. You feel the energy start with you, realise that it is all one, everything you are seeing, then move the energy in you to the object in the way you want.  Pushing objects is easy, when you imagine it then do it. this time when I walked out side I wanted to test my conjuring abilities, I had conjured fire before but never been able to hold it in my hands, so when I walked out on the front porch I summoned it to my hands, the fires were small but when I put my hands together and concentrated the fire grew. I then threw three fire balls, two at the two trees kiddy corner of my house and one at the tree straight across.  It worked and when the fires continued to burn I knew I had to stop them, so I switched from fire to sending water from my palms and put the tree fires out. Next my unconsciousness changed the world into a zombie apocalypse world, the perfect training course for me. I then suddenly had two people with me in need of protection and the need to get to the police station, along the way using fire and telekineses to take down hordes of rushing zombies, I was really learning to channel my telekineses through my body and right into one of theirs, I learned the telekinesis was better at taking down zombies then fire because the fire allowed them to get close. when we reached the police station no one was around except massive hordes of zombies. after fighting them protecting the two people for about ten minuets before the guy got took down, and I knew I would have to flee and save the girl.  Without the guy I was certain I would be able to fly holding just the girl and a wrapped my arms around her and we flew up at an extremely high rate of speed. I then awoke..... Once we all get up we see the Boss on the highway and we run up behind the store, The Boss pulls up and we had gotten on the store and He was about to come for us when He noticed the other girl had wrecked like we did and was just now crawling out of her vehicle on the other side of the pumps by the highway. The Boss started walking toward her and I knew I had to save her. I first sent a blast of telekinesis but it didn't have much affect on this big guy, So I lob some fire His way before getting an Idea, I then concentrate on the elecritcity in my body and gather it at my hands and lob it at the man effectively slowing her down and hurting him..... so once you get telekinesis down it leads to pyrokinesis among other things. The main reason I have got so good is Telekinesis and Flying are my checks to see if I'm awake or dreaming and once they happen I become lucid.

----------


## cytotoxicT

Telekinesis was always really easy for me, and I generally had problems with dream control. I use force push a lot. It is an easy way to disable enemies or annoying DCs. I have thrown cars and stuff. A couple of times when fighting a group I have crashed a meteor into them. That was pretty badass. Here are two excerpts from a dream where I summoned massive elemental forces.


I wanted to try to crash the sun into the earth, but there was no sun. I go for the next best thing and stretch my hand to the horizon. I focus hard and slowly raise my hand above a mountain in the distance. Nothing happens, so I look to the side while still pulling. Then, the ground shakes. I look back and this tidal wave of lava is now launching into the air over the mountain. I pull it towards me, and this big, red behemoth is approaching rapidly. It formed a long river of magma as it flew across the sky. As it began to arch down, it looked like a blood-red rainbow; it was beautiful. The river of lava crashes like 30 ft. from me and flows along the ground. The DCs around me were terrified. The river is expanding and flooding up to where I am. I jump back, just as it almost devours my foot. I scramble away, and look back. It appears to be receding now. Within a few seconds, there are only small pools of magma scattered around the quarry. 


It is a construction site, and I start up the scaffolding. Jonah is there, and he is hiding from these people. There are a bunch of men in suits. We duck out of view, and I have an idea. I look to the horizon again and raise my hand. A towering pillar of water crests the mountain and guides toward us. Seconds later, impact. The whole building is rocked as I cling onto the nearest object. I stand up and there are massive holes in the walls. No sign of the enemies.

----------


## lindseydye

it takes practice for sure. someone else said you have to know you can. this is totally true. first you have to know through and through that you can. then you have to respect the power you are playing with. without it, your subconscious will fight you telling you that you are not worthy of such an ability and it will make it hard to use it successfully. it took me 5 nights before i had it mastered. the most difficult part i had was not using it, but sustaining it. my concentration always seemed to break because i was so excited to be doing it. with a little practice though, it was super easy.

----------


## Raen

I didn't actually use telekinesis in the LD that I had but once I master LDing fully, it will be one of the things that I will make sure to try out.

----------


## Sivason

I started by just holding an object in my hand and imagining that it was light like a feather. then I would imagine a light breeze was picking the object up. After I could do that, I started trying things like that on objects that were  sitting nearby.

I cann now pretty muck use TK like the powerful Jedis in starwars, or perhaps even better, as I do not have to stick to what viewers may believe. I actually have found out that the easiest way for me to fly is just to use TK on myself.

----------


## lucidboy

Telekinesis has always been pretty easy to me, i just stick my hand out in the direction of what I'm trying to move, and it follows my hand gestures. i use it very frequently, because if i ever have the intention to move something i don't waste my time walking over to it and moving it =P 

Moving really big things is fun, makes you feel awesome being able to lift up a car or a house and completely demolish it with a flick of your wrist. Its crazy how accurate your mind recreates the destruction of these things too. I remember observing the destruction of a car that i threw down the street that rolled over a few times. I saw and heard all the metal, glass and plastic crunching and breaking as it tumbled down the street.

----------


## teinizdomi

I can't lucid well cause i never think am i in a dream. i began dreaming about telekinesis just now. Wierdest thing was that i woke up in a dream and i saw this object on a table and i could shake the object and it fell on the floor. then i was in school gym where was a huge moveable wall wich i could shake a little bit with some sort of kinetic blast.

----------


## splodeymissile

telekinesis was the first thing i learned, since its part of my stabilization. it always seemed effortless to me, as though its an extra limb that i can move as easy as my arm.

----------


## Waterknight

Telekinesis is actually the first power I learned. This was well before I even knew what lucid dreaming was called. I learned it by reaching my hand out towards and object and speaking to it. If I had my hand out and told it what to do it would. Over time I got better at it and don't have to say anything or even reach out anymore.

----------


## Empedocles

Telekinesis in a lucid dream is something I can always do, in every single lucid dream, 100%.

And the method I use feels extremely real, I can't describe how real it feels. I somehow connect to the object and "push/pull/lift" it with my mind, but actually feeling it's weight.

It is so real that I am unable to lift very heavy objects. For example, it is easier for me to move a pencil, and much harder to move an apple, and impossible to move a TV, table, or chair.

Telekinesis and Levitation is something I am awesome at in lucid dreams. I have problems with flying from time to time, but levitation is no problem.

On the other hand, changing the dream scene or creating a dream character I always have difficulties with these two things!

----------


## LucidLucius

I did telekinesis for for the first time last night, everything was glitching up and I thought, 'this could be a dream' so I held my hand out to the open door, and imagined I had a power in my hand, (I imagine this a lot in my waking life when I get bored.) and soon I saw the door close. So I stabilized the dream a little so the glitches would stop, an held my out to the window and heard the window cracking. I turned and jumped out the broken window,mane started my short lucid. The easiest way for me to do it is to imagine I have a power in my hands, it's so realistic that I can actually feel it sometimes.

----------


## dylanobilly

In my first ever LD, I couldn't do much, like I tried to fly but wasn't able to, but one of the first things I was able to perform was Telekinesis. It just came to me naturally I guess...

----------


## Blacklight

TK on light objects at small distances was always easy for me in dreams. Recently (for the first time ever in maybe 7 years of lucid dreaming) I had a dream where I exclusively focused on improving my powers, telekinesis included. I started out with pebbles, moved on to a rock and ended up with demolishing a skyscraper. The demolishing part was easy, but making the building not fall on me was, ehh, let's say problematic.

----------


## Lichi

In my first lucid dream I used telekinesis. There was a football match in my school and I wanted to try moving the ball with my mind. I knew it was totally possible so I had no trouble with it, but somehow the dream characters that were playing football knew I was moving the ball (lol it was floating) so they got angry at me, and I had no option but to escape flying (which at first I failed by the way. I fell from very high but didn't wake up, and then I tried again and it worked.)

----------


## ShadowDramon

Telekinesis isn't that hard for me, but the bigger the object that i want to move the harder it gets, like in my last dream throwing a coin into a window was no problem, but when i wanted to throw a car into a building it was practically impossible, I'm still figuring out how to use telekinesis to it's full potential...
Even though I know I'm in controll, some things just don't work (at least now they don't)

----------


## dreamstudent123

> Telekinesis isn't that hard for me, but the bigger the object that i want to move the harder it gets, like in my last dream throwing a coin into a window was no problem, but when i wanted to throw a car into a building it was practically impossible, I'm still figuring out how to use telekinesis to it's full potential...
> Even though I know I'm in controll, some things just don't work (at least now they don't)





I had problems with that too in the beginning...For me it was because I focused too much on the object itself. You have to imagine that the car has no weight at all  :smiley:  When I did this I could move 100 cars with a single lift of my hand. Next time you become lucid just DO, do not think too much  :smiley:  This is true with almost everything involved with lucid dreaming.

Good luck!

----------


## Sunfire

I also use telekinesis in virtually all my Lucid Dreams, but recently I tried something new that was so cool and now I do it more often. I don't know if you've seen the new Superman film, but when he learns how to fly properly he does this thing where he squats down, puts his fists on the floor (although I use my flat palms.) He takes a second then puts so much force into the floor in catapults him into the sky. I think technically this is telekinesis as I don't use my legs, just the pure force from my mind to push me off the floor. Also, if you haven't seen the film, here is a little clip to help you.   Man of Steel Flight scene - YouTube

----------


## Jacen

I use telekinesis to pick up things for me because im too lazy to walk over there and pick up what I want.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

TK is actually my most common lucid 'power'. If the dream is particularly vivid, I sometimes can have trouble with it, but usually it comes very easily. I often use it as a 'reality check', in that, when I begin to suspect that I'm dreaming, I'll try to move things with my mind to confirm it. 9/10 times, it works just fine.  :smiley:

----------

